# Back up lights



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

Can someone tell me what color the back-up light wire is in an 05 Wrangler? I am installing lights and I need to splice into the factory wire. I know I need to go up into the left wheel well to get at the wires (that's how i installed the trailer hitch wiring. Thanks for the help - it will save me from getting up there with a test light.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

charlg said:


> Can someone tell me what color the back-up light wire is in an 05 Wrangler? I am installing lights and I need to splice into the factory wire. I know I need to go up into the left wheel well to get at the wires (that's how i installed the trailer hitch wiring. Thanks for the help - it will save me from getting up there with a test light.


jsut had my tail lights off about 2 weeks ago but don't remember the color of the wires. not that this site ins't great but have you asked on any 'jeep' boards? might have better luck there.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Open up the lamp in the rear, and look at the color back there.

jp


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

Get a test light, put the vehicle in reverse (not running of course ) and probe the wires to find out which one it is. Make sure you put a relay in too.


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

I could not get a hot wire running along the frame between the back lights. So, I went up into the wheel well and found the backup wire (after I took off the light to see the color). I had to extend the new light's red wire to reach, but it worked. 

Thanks.


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

The wires are difficult to find along the frame rail. You did the same thing I had to do. I'm thinking about cutting out holes in the back bumper and flush mounting them. I used PIAA's for mine and they are awesome. I used KC's in the past but the PIAA's seem to be brighter. I'll send a pic when I finish them up


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

Sounds good. I bought Navigator lights. They are rectangular and came with a hitch frame mount. I mounted them under the bumper using the existing screws that hold the bumper caps in. They came flush with the bumper. Let's see how long before I knock them off


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

That's where I mounted mine too. My thought was exactly like yours...first snowbank I hit is going to cost me 160.00.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I still have to mount my backup light on my CJ. But I was thinking I would mount it right in the center of the spare tire, using one of the lug nuts.

jp


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

That would work and they do sell a special center mount for the spare tire. But the the wires would be exposed. The installation for the center mount called for a hole drilled into the backup light. I would rather have the wires hidden.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a light bar on top with 4 off road lights. i think i'm going to turn the 2 outside ones backwards and use those for backup lights!!


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Donny O. said:


> I have a light bar on top with 4 off road lights. i think i'm going to turn the 2 outside ones backwards and use those for backup lights!!


The only problem with that is it's going to leave you with a big "hole" in your light pattern because of the shadow created by the top.

jp


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

tvpierce said:


> The only problem with that is it's going to leave you with a big "hole" in your light pattern because of the shadow created by the top.
> 
> jp


I wired the roof lights up yesterday and it was a big enough pain jsut to wire them all together....glad I decided not to wire 2 seperate circuits....woudn't' have been enough room to run all the wires!!


----------



## DomTech (Sep 22, 2005)

*2004 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Plow*

Hi,
I just bought a blizzard 720LT and Im putting it on my 04 Wrangler, Can anyone tell me if I need to put timbrens in, And will my ride get rough?? Thanks


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

I installed the Timbrins in my Jeep TJ. I put a Curtis Plow that weighed 476lbs. The Timbrins carry the weight very good, but it is a bumpier ride (not that a TJ has a smooth ride to begin with. The Timbrins are easy to install, and I was even thinking of taking them out in the spring. Overall, the will protect your front end. It's a good move.


----------



## Currinson (Jan 18, 2000)

I also have a Wrangler with a curtis homepro, works great, I had timberens put in, my only complaint is the plow jack only clears the pavement bt about 2 inches, it scrapes on steep driveways, any one else have this problem with curtis, I was thinking about putting air bags in, and removing the timberens

Any thoughts??

Erick


----------

